# Annual car tax



## Traveller22 (Feb 9, 2017)

We have moved to Baja from Colima and need to pay our car tax (Tenencia - revalidation de placas) but we want to keep our car's registration in Colima. Do you have any suggestions on how we can pay this tax from Baja?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Traveller22 said:


> We have moved to Baja from Colima and need to pay our car tax (Tenencia - revalidation de placas) but we want to keep our car's registration in Colima. Do you have any suggestions on how we can pay this tax from Baja?


https://www.finanzas.col.gob.mx/finanzas/vehicular/indexV3.php


----------

